# no man page



## doc1623 (Feb 19, 2015)

This might be a dumb question but why are some man pages not installed from ports?

Is there a make.conf setting to always request installation?

Just as an example. mail/offlineimap doesn't seem to install the man page. There are others but I haven't kept track.

Just for comparison I installed it on a Linux system and it did install the man page.


----------



## Juanitou (Feb 19, 2015)

I don’t know this port, I guess it is a choice of the maintainer. Nevertheless, a quick look into the Makefile shows that this port has an option for installing HTML documentation and examples. Have you found them?


----------



## doc1623 (Feb 19, 2015)

Juanitou, thanks

Yes the HTML documentation is an option under `make config` but I like basic man pages. I don't mind extra, but I would like those. I guess I can manually install the man-page. I haven't done this before. I wouldn't think it would be hard, but does anybody have that down?


----------



## Juanitou (Feb 19, 2015)

No idea, sorry, if I cared so much I would contact the maintainer or, better, send a patch to the port.


----------



## doc1623 (Feb 19, 2015)

I just like the man pages. I'm not worried about any particular port. If it's not overly envolved, I'll just add the page myself; if it is, I still have duckduckgo ; )


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Feb 19, 2015)

From the OfflineIMAP README:


> The documentation is included (in .rst format) in the docs directory. Read it directly or generate nice html docs (python-sphinx needed) and/or the man page (python-docutils needed) while being in the docs dir via:
> 
> 'make doc' (user docs), 'make man' (man page only) or 'make' (both)
> 
> ...



So the port maintainer may have reasoned that it was better to just install the included HTML documentation rather than install one or two extra dependencies just to generate a man page. You could contact the port maintainer directly and ask for a reason, or modify the Makefile directly.


----------



## doc1623 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks ANOKNUSA

I didn't see (or look) for the README. I guess, that's the first place I should look. I didn't realize the man page installation isn't standard. I'll follow the directions and try that. Hopefully, other ports are as easy.


----------

